# Restoring A Biesmeyer Fence System



## mangorockfish (Feb 27, 2017)

I recently purchased an old Biesmeyer fence system. It is complete and just needs repainted and the wooden sides of the fence resurfaced or replaced. The wood is still good, just the formica and the black plastic edges need attention. Getting the formica is no problem, but have no idea on where to get the black top edging. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This what I'd use .....*

You need to know what to call it ....
https://charterindustries.com/products/t-molding/

https://www.t-molding.com/
:vs_cool:


----------



## mangorockfish (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------

